# Necesito un teléfono con una salida de audio analógica para conectar a una RDSI.



## inspcv00 (Nov 26, 2009)

Muy buenas. No sé si esto irá aquí, si no va lo movéis, ¿vale? Os cuento mi problema: Resulta que tengo una red RDSI en la que se integran varios teléfonos (la típica telefonía de una pequeña oficina). Actualmente pretendo grabar esas líneas telefónicas capturando la señal con unas targetas analógicas y ahí está el problema, ya que los teléfonos son digitales y la señal que entrega la centralita es digital. Tenía pensado (porque no sale muy caro) cambiar los teléfonos por otros digitales pero que dispongan de una salida analógica a parte. El problema es que no encuentro los teléfonos. ¿Sabéis de alguno? ¿Se os ocurre alguna solución mejor? No sé, a lo mejor existe una especie de filtro que permita transformar esa línea en analógico o algo así.

Gracias.


----------



## inspcv00 (Dic 4, 2009)

Nada, es imposible encontrar este tipo de teléfonos en la actualidad. Lo único que le pido es que pueda conectarse a una línea digital (una extensión RDSI) y que me entregue una salida de audio  que sea mezcla entre el altavoz y el micrófono (preferiblemente en formato RJ, no clavija jack, pero bueno, estoy tan desesperado que ya me sirve cualquiera).

Si alguien conoce, ha visto o sabe dónde puedo encontrar este tipo de teléfono, por favor, que lo diga.

Gracias.


----------



## inspcv00 (Dic 25, 2009)

Voy a hacer una serie de pruebas con un par de cacharros. Si llego a solucionarlo ya os contaré como hice. De momento tengo un par de ideas.

Saludos.


----------



## inspcv00 (Ene 20, 2010)

Ya tengo una posible solución. Consiste en colocar un duplicador RJ9 entre el auricular y la base telefónica y picar ahí el latiguillo del cable. Lo he estado probando y picando los 2 cables centrales parece que funciona, me proporciona una señal de audio analógica mezcla del altavoz + micrófono. Ya os digo, en un principio parece que va. Si le veo algún defecto ya os lo comentaré. 

Saludos.


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 20, 2010)

Yo sabia de la existencia de los Network Terminals (aka NT) que enchufados a la linea IDSN permitian usar un telefono analogo. Salu2.


----------



## inspcv00 (Ene 21, 2010)

tecnogirl dijo:


> Yo sabia de la existencia de los Network Terminals (aka NT) que enchufados a la linea IDSN permitian usar un telefono analogo. Salu2.



Los estuve buscando en Google (los NT) pero si me funciona así (ojalá, estoy haciendo pruebas ...) mi solución es simplísima y muy barata. De todas formas gracias por contestar y si se te ocurre algo no dudes en comentármelo. Ya os comunicaré el resultado final.


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 22, 2010)

Encontre estas imagenes ilustrativas. Consulta con los proveedores de telefonia RDSI de tu area. Sal2.


----------

